# Help with school work...



## Winner101 (Feb 18, 2009)

*The Project:*
For this project you will produce, and contextualize a single documentary image.  This may utilize the codes and conventions of traditional documentary or decide to play with and subvert them.

*The Image*
A single digital photographic documentary image, documenting an incident, occasion, phenomenon, matter, issue, deed, feet, or act.  About you or someone close to you.

 *THINGS TO CONSIDER:*
If you are having some difficulty getting started; here are some starting questions/starting points:
You might begin by taking pictures (or looking at some) or consider issues that interest you and then looking for patterns and things that "pop" out at you - What draws you in? - Where is your interest?
What interests you? 
What drew you to the idea?   
What _exactly _am I trying to say?  
Why this picture?  
Why a photograph?  
Why a digital image?
Be particular, specific and clear. Think of this like selecting an essay topic - the clearer you are with your thesis statement the better the text.  You only have a single image to tell your story. 
Once you have decided what you want to say/document - your image should articulate this, and your text should back up your research and build a context for your work*.

* Format:  Image must be at a minimum of .jpeg  size Medium  (varies pending camera) at super smooth compression (M1) (this is 2816 x 1880

I was thinking of taking a picture of my aunt with her two kids running around... but I don't know... anyone have any ideas or pictures?


----------



## Kegger (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like this is more of a  photojournalism thing than anything. Try waling around town with your camera and photograph things people are doing. 

Here's an idea for you. Find a restaurant with outdoor dining and get a shot of someone being served. Should work out for ya.

Other than that, just be creative. Try to capture spontaneous things as they happen.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Feb 18, 2009)

...


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 18, 2009)

welcome to the community, I hope your involvement goes beyond your school project


----------



## Winner101 (Feb 19, 2009)

I never thought taking pictures was fun.. but it is !!!


----------

